

Financial Model for Startups - pknla

Are there any resources out there to help me put together a financial model for a mobile app? Looking for metrics e.g. avg downloads per ad $ spent, assumptions for ramp up in year 1 etc.
======
jonathanmoore
Take a look at Numbers for Startups - <http://numbersforstartups.com/>

A few weeks ago I saw a link to the demo video of this hardcore financial
spreadsheed for startups, and it might be the perfect resource for you.

~~~
pknla
This is great, thank you very much ! Seems like it will do all the calcs for
you soon as you enter the assumptions but what assumptions do I use for my ad
revenue based mobile app business, that's my dilemma !?

